# First time kitten owner, previous cat owner looking for some community



## KMacAulay (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi out there in catforum land! My husband and I adopted two kittens on a kitten season special with a local rescue group and since I have never owned a kitten before and its been over 20 years since he has dealt with one I decided it might be worthwhile checking into a community where we might turn to get help should the need arise. Our kitties are approximately 10 and 12 weeks old, both girls, and so far we are really enjoying the kitten experience, I have a few early questions which I will direct at the proper forum when I'm allowed. I'm feeling a bit nervous about raising kittens since as I mentioned, the only cat I've really had on my own was about a year when I got him and he came to me perfect, and he left me perfect but far too soon due to his defective plumbing system (flutd) and a lot of heartbreak and bad timing. It took me over a year to decide the time was right, and I'm terribly worried that I'm going to wind up with cats who hate us despite that we made an effort to be choosy with the kittens we picked. Regardless of the future, they are both love bugs and very personable at the moment and we are looking forward to the challenge, and I am looking forward to getting to know all of you out there as well!
Cheers!
~K


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on your new family additions! Don't worry too much, your kittens will love you back and you will have many, many happy years together


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

artyWelcome to CF. So sorry to hear about the death of your adult cat. It sounds hearttbreaking. Im please to hear you opened your heart to two rescue kittens. You came to the right place. We are passionate obout our kitty companions. 

Im reading a good book on cats called Starting From Scratch, by Pam JohnsonBennett. She is a great resource to learn about cat behavior. I'm looking forward of seeing pictures of your newest add[itions.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My phone is giving me trouble and wouldnt let me edit. Sorry.


----------



## KMacAulay (Jun 20, 2012)

'sok, here are the girlies


----------



## KMacAulay (Jun 20, 2012)

also, I posted the mandatory 3 posts in here, including the rules one, and they're all approved and visible, but I still can't post in the regular forum, how long will it take to get that approval? I have a behavior question thats not urgent but I don't feel I should be mucking up the intro section with.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Problem is on your end. Try hitting *F5 *on your keyboard to refresh your settings.


----------



## hellend (Jun 21, 2012)

I truly think that cats can sense the personality of their owner. Me and my other half are very... unorthodox... and our kitten is growing up to be a right weirdo. If you love them, they'll love you. Simples!


----------



## Serenacat (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## annixter (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome. I'm from Delaware originally too.


----------



## kasmith2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi!


----------



## LindaB (Jun 23, 2012)

I love kittens. Their little paw pads feel like soft rubber.


----------

